# Sig P229 Caliber Selection



## SigEm (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys I have finally decided on the P229R but don't know which to get a 9mm or .40? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

SigEm said:


> Hey guys I have finally decided on the P229R but don't know which to get a 9mm or .40? Any suggestions? Thanks


I prefer the 9 even though the LEO market has gone with the .40 and created a civilian demand for the caliber. With 9mm, I get more capacity, lower cost ammo, better "shootability" with less recoil and quicker follow ups. The difference in effectiveness between the two is an endless debate. One round of either, well placed will work, so you might as well enjoy the ride that the 9mm can give you. If you want bigger, get a .45 and be done with it! JMVHO,
Eli :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've bought many more 9mm than any other calibers.

My reason is that I shoot a lot .. 9 mm $10 a box - .40 cal $18 a box .. .45 $23 a box. .. 10 mm can't find it often $ 55000 a box :anim_lol:

You do the math - if you shoot much - you can buy a new 9mm gun at least once a year on the saving :smt082

I'm just saying .....

:smt1099


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a 226 in 9mm and a 229 in .40, and I wish it was the other way around. .40 is better suited to the bigger pistol, IMHO.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

it really depends on what you are using the gun for. If it was for a self defense situation then i would chose .40 on because it does not penetrate as much as 9mm does. However, if you are just target shooting then why not go with 9mm because significantly less


----------

